# Up to 20% off at Detailer's Domain - 4 days only



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Good morning all! From today Aug 15 to Aug 18,2009 we are offering special savings of 15% -20% off your order.

Here are the details:

Use discount code WEEKEND at checkout for 15% off any order.

For orders over $100 go ahead and use WEEKEND20 for take 20% off.

Click here to start shopping: www.detailersdomain.com

Email us if you have any questions.

Enjoy!


----------

